# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  شرح اجزاء موتور السيارة

## zizoYAzizo

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

في هذا الموضوع ستنعرف بشكل بسيط و سريع على أجزاء المحرك كاملة و موقعها ابتداءاً من الأعلى فالأسفل مع نبذة بسيطة عن كل قطعة
المحرك المقصود هنا هو محرك الإحتراق الداخلي الذي نراه في 99% من سياراتنا


 
سنختصر المقدمة قليلاً و ذلك حتى لا يمل القارئ
كما هو معروف ان محركات الإحتراق الداخلي تأتي بعدد مختلف من السلندرات و انماط متغيرة في تفاصيل عملها
مثلاً عدد السلندرات يختلف ما بين 3 الى 4 الى 5،6،8،10،12 سلندر و هكذا
هناك من المحركات ما يعمل بالكربريتر و هناك ما يعمل بنظام البخاخ و هناك ما يأتيي بكامات علوية فردية و هناك الزوجي و هناك الشكل الكلاسيكي و هكذا

بدايتاً نبدأ برأس المحرك أو ما يسمونه بالـcylinder head 



مكانه يقع في أعلى المحرك و يغطيه غطاء مصنوع من الحديد غالباً و تحديداً هو مكان ما تصب الزيت عند تغييره
وظيفته : تنظيم دخول الوقود و الهواء و خروج العادم في المحرك يأتي ببلفين أو ثلاث أو اربع بلوف 

مقطع عرضي للرأس



مكوناته :

1. الكام : يأتي الكام بعض الأحيان في منتصف محركات الـ V8 و يسمى كلاسك أما أغلب المحركات فكاماتها في كتلة الراس اي كاماتها علوية بعضها يأتي بكام و بعضها بإثنين للرأس الواحد يعتمد عدد الرؤس اذا كان المحرك بشكل V أو انه بصف واحد و وظيفته هو فتح البلوف لإدخال و اخراج الوقود و الهواء و العادم





 البلوف/الصبابات : تأتي في اسفل الرأس





الروكرات : وظيفة الروكرات هي الإمساك بالبلف و في التزويد تستبدل بمقاس أكبر حتى يدخل هواء أكثر




السبرنجات و هي حول البلف حتى يرتد بعد ما ترتفع حدبة الكام عن الروكرات 






هنا انتهينا من الرأس


مدخل الهواء و الوقود بالمحرك

1. الثروتل بدي : و هو بوابة دخول الهواء الى الثلاجة 






 2. الأنتيك/الثلاجة : و وظيفته ادخال الهواء الى المحرك أي أنه يكون بين الراس و الثروتل بدي

و الأنتيك نوعين 

نوع بخاخ


تشوف على جانبي البخاخ انجكترات بنزين


و نوع كربريتر 


يجي فوقه الكربريتر كام بالصورة





بعد ما انتهينا من الجزء العلوي نبدأ بالسفلي

الجزء السفلي يكون داخل السلندر أو كام يسمونه البلوك block 




مكونات البلوك سأختصرها بصورة واحدة



البستم و هو القرص الدئري و يأتي حوله الشمبر أو الزرنيقة كما يسميه البعض يحمله الذراع و هي المقبض الحديدي بالصورة و يتصل بعمود الكرنك الذي يحرك الذراع و البستم صعوداً و نزولاً





الجاز جيت و هو الذي يمنع تسرب الماء الى داخل المحرك و يحبس الغازات و يحافظ على انضغاط السلندر



طرمبة الماء : و هي تحرك الماء الذي يمر حول المحرك الى الرديتر و من الرديتر الى المحرك



طرمبة الزيت : و تكون قرب الكارتير مكان تجمع الزيت حتى تصخه الى السلندرات و الى أعلى الرأس

----------


## zizo2000

ياسلام عليك يا زيزو
100  100 يابنى والله

----------


## zizo2000

ياسلام عليك يا زيزو
100  100 يابنى والله

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ياسلام عليك يا زيزو
> 100  100 يابنى والله


شكرا ياجميل الاجمل تواصلك فى انتظار موضيعك 
شكرا  :f:

----------


## sherifbekhit

يارب يخليك يازيزو والله معلومات روعة لكن شكل الوتور دة جميل جدا انت متأكد ان المواتير دى موجودة فى العربيات بتاعتنا كدة اللى بتمشى على ارض مصر انا بس عاوز اعرف والله
وعموما انا نفسى اخ من الاخوة الزملاء يعلمنى ازاى ممكن اعمل عمرة للموتور بتاعى لانى فعلا زهقت من الميكانيكية الجهلة اللى فشلوا فى التعليم واشتغلوا فى المهنة العظيمة دى ... ارجو من الاخوة الرد

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> يارب يخليك يازيزو والله معلومات روعة لكن شكل الوتور دة جميل جدا انت متأكد ان المواتير دى موجودة فى العربيات بتاعتنا كدة اللى بتمشى على ارض مصر انا بس عاوز اعرف والله
> وعموما انا نفسى اخ من الاخوة الزملاء يعلمنى ازاى ممكن اعمل عمرة للموتور بتاعى لانى فعلا زهقت من الميكانيكية الجهلة اللى فشلوا فى التعليم واشتغلوا فى المهنة العظيمة دى ... ارجو من الاخوة الرد


عايز تعمل عمرة للموتور بايدك ! على العموم حاضر انا عن نفسى ماعرفش اعمل عمرة للموتور بس هرد عليك باذن الله فى الموضوع ده ان شاء الله 
بس المفروض انك تدور على ميكانيكى كويس وتتعامل معاه مش شرط الفشل فى التعليم بس اهم حاجه يكون كفاءه

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*ألف شكر ع الموضوع يا أستاذنا .. 

تسلم إيديك يا جميل .


*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *ألف شكر ع الموضوع يا أستاذنا .. 
> 
> تسلم إيديك يا جميل .
> 
> 
> *


ربنا يخليك ياهشام واعتذر على تاخيرى فى الرد معلش بقى ظروف الوقت ولامتحانات 
شكرا يا كبيرنا ربنا يخليك

----------


## hosameladawy

شكراا ياخ زيزو ولك منى التحيه

----------


## abdellhamed

شكرا جزيلا يا زيزو وبعد إذنك انا هنقل الموضع عندي في المنتدي علشان الفايده تعم  ::

----------

